# First Grow - Headband (Master Kush x OG Kush x Sour Diesel)



## shell (Dec 18, 2010)

This is our first grow. It's indoor hydro medical headband (northern California). The latest picture is about three and a half weeks into flowering. We have long awaited this grow and we intensely studied before we began anything, but we have to keep on the down-low, resulting in no outside feedback. So we'd love to hear what some fellow patients and growers alike have to say to us. Thanks!


----------



## peterbuilt (Dec 18, 2010)

wow impressive for your first try looks perfecto


----------



## shell (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks! I really appreciate that. So far it's been pretty smooth.


----------



## shell (Dec 24, 2010)

About four weeks into flowering. These are cell phone pictures, by the way.


----------



## shell (Dec 27, 2010)

*EDIT*: We switched from T-5 to 600 watt HPS (13 light/11 dark) about five weeks ago. Bud development began about three weeks ago.


----------



## shell (Dec 29, 2010)

We are going to switch our light cycle from 13/11 to 12/12 in around two weeks for increased resin production before harvest. Does anyone have some experience with this variation of light cycle? Results? We've heard and read good things.


----------



## randomseed (Jan 3, 2011)

Was this the clone only headband or the DNA Privada Headband seed?
Just got the seed version and Id like to see how they stack up against each other.


----------



## shell (Jan 3, 2011)

These are certified genetics clones from Oaksterdam University in California. We live in northern California so I know it's truthful. We'd like to see the comparisons as well. :]


----------



## shell (Jan 5, 2011)

Hey everyone. Here are some updated pictures from today. Almost five weeks into flowering, about to add another hour of night to their light cycle. Also switching to our Grand Finale nutes soon.


----------



## shell (Jan 13, 2011)

Up close and personal.


----------



## shell (Jan 26, 2011)

Hey everyone. We haven't updated in a little while cause we've been so busy but we will get some new pictures up tomorrow. Guessing about two and a half weeks left... and our buds are turning a nice shade of purple. Stay posted!


----------



## BuddyJesus (Jan 26, 2011)

Can't wait to see the pics.. I just got some headband clones.. Only babies!


----------



## shell (Jan 28, 2011)

Some pictures from today.


----------



## shell (Jan 31, 2011)

Here we go.


----------



## shell (Feb 3, 2011)

BAM! From today...


----------



## shell (Feb 6, 2011)

Just a side note after too many broken air stones... http://www.walmart.com/ip/Aqua-Culture-Bubble-Aquarium-Stone-1-ct/10532630

This is the best air stone we have used so far. Only one side means the water very easily rinses through the whole stone quickly (leaving no residue) and it is way harder to break. Not to mention it really competes with hydro store prices (especially if you just walk out with them... for fuck's sake, it's Wal Mart). Also, there isn't a little piece of plastic planted into the end of the stone, meaning it can fall out and fall apart. The plastic part is built on so you'd really have to TRY to break this thing.

Just a head's up! In case you hate air stones as much as we do.


----------



## Chem Dawg (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow those look soooo f'ing tastey!!! I just got my headband seeds from rp today and after seeing these babies I'm excited to get these growing. Great job on the grow!


----------



## shell (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks man! Much appreciated...

What company is rp?


----------



## HotPhyre (Feb 18, 2011)

Looking good dude I have ran headband and it was da bomb.

Urs looks great what yield u think


----------



## Saurkraut (Feb 18, 2011)

Not to mention it really competes with hydro store prices (especially if you just walk out with them... for fuck's sake, it's Wal Mart). just buy the air stone why get busted for some chump shit like that


----------



## Saurkraut (Feb 18, 2011)

nice buds btw


----------



## shell (Mar 11, 2011)

Hey everyone sorry we haven't been on here in awhile. Things have been busy and we just planted six new clones... three blackberry kush and three northern lights. As far as results from our headband crop, the product is top quality. We never weighed everything out total when it was dry, but we definitely yielded over half a pound. We'll upload some pictures tomorrow. The smell and taste is unlike any other strain and the high is terrific. The root structure in our air pots was also incredible... again, pictures tomorrow. Thanks for staying posted everyone!


----------



## shell (Mar 17, 2011)

Ok guys here is a picture of one of our root clusters. This is only part of the root structure left in the pots... this is just the part that stayed whole. We'll get some pictures of the bud soon along with a link to our new journal. Thanks for staying posted everyone. :]


----------



## shell (Mar 19, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/418031-northern-lights-blackberry-kush-coco.html


----------



## shell (Mar 20, 2011)

Final product! This is one of the cans sitting around curing. :]


----------

